# Sous Vide - who's doing it



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone cooking game meat via Sous Vide? Recipes...tips? Go....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I always seal the meat in a vacuum sealed package along with any rub/seasoning, etc. and soak in a cooler with hot water around 135 degrees for two or three hours. The Cooler keeps the water temp more consistent for a longer time. 135 degrees gives me a nice med rare. Then remove from the packaging and sear with a butane torch. Best steak ever.
My favorite seasoning is butter with Kirklands Smokey Mesquite.

This crazy Frenchman is pretty good


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beaver tail sous vide:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/151945-beaver-chronicles.html

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Beaver tail sous vide:
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/151945-beaver-chronicles.html
> 
> .


Hey....I'm a little low on beaver......can you substitute chicken? -/|\\-


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I got an immersion circulator for Christmas. Have really enjoyed the perfectly even steaks and roast. Super simple too. Planning on doing some muley shanks this weekend.

Simple rub of salt and pepper and maybe a few herbs then into the water. Sear in a cast iron skillet at the end.

1st picture is a mule deer roast. 2nd one is an elk tenderloin both cooked sous vide.
















Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*WOW!*



Kwalk3 said:


> I got an immersion circulator for Christmas. Have really enjoyed the perfectly even steaks and roast. Super simple too. Planning on doing some muley shanks this weekend.
> 
> Simple rub of salt and pepper and maybe a few herbs then into the water. Sear in a cast iron skillet at the end.
> 
> ...


2nd damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Never tried it that way. I usually dont take or post food picts, but this amazing. Here was last nights old school method on some young deer loin, wife nailed it:










-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That looks like perfection DallanC. She definitely nailed it.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Dang, you've convinced me - I'm gonna have to give this a shot. Looks great!


----------

